# Utiliser sendmail



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,

Question toute bête de gros noob, Comment utiliser sendmail (ou plutôt le remplaçant de postfix) pour envoyer un mail tout bête ? :rateau:
En effet je n'arrive pas à envoyer de mail à partir de PHP, donc j'essaye au moins de voir si postfix marche... 

Merci


----------

